# tortoises can float??



## stevenf625 (Jan 20, 2017)

found this on youtube didn't know this was possible


----------



## Killerrookie (Jan 20, 2017)

Tortoise probably breathed in and hold his breath to stay above water. Humans can do it also and many other animals.


----------



## Big Charlie (Jan 20, 2017)

He looks very graceful!


----------



## wellington (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes, some can swim, but not all


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 20, 2017)

Some float (those with high domes) and some (like desert tortoises) sink like a rock.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 20, 2017)

Bob loved to swim. He was over 100 pounds when he got into his pool. At times he'd float and sometimes he'd play submarine and simply lay on the bottom.




I expect that one of these days I'll be able to stop posting pictures of him....





Yvonne G said:


> Some float (those with high domes) and some (like desert tortoises) sink like a rock.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 20, 2017)

wellington said:


> Yes, some can swim, but not all



Here's my yearling 3-toed swimming in my 150 gallon tank, they seem to like it and I do enjoy watching them....I suppose it's bad in some small way......


----------



## MPRC (Jan 20, 2017)

2 of 6 of my redfoots will swim. One excitedly so and the other only because her life depends on it. The little one though, she's like a piranha.


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2017)

Post # 36:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortoise-mythbusters.18437/page-2#post-163874


----------



## Loohan (Jan 21, 2017)

maggie3fan said:


> Here's my yearling 3-toed swimming in my 150 gallon tank, they seem to like it and I do enjoy watching them....I suppose it's bad in some small way......




Are you kidding? 3-toes love floating for long periods. They are very buoyant. They are often classed as semi-aquatic. They even will eat in the water.


----------



## Digger&Blinky (Jan 21, 2017)

Can i try see if my rt will do this


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Jan 21, 2017)

Oh i love videos of red foots swimming around! Sooo cute! Someday ill see if Artemis would try to swim if i install a "deep end".


----------

